# testing editting



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

original post


added stuff


how the hell do you know someone has edited a message?




new stuff quite a while later


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

test


----------



## cjawcrusher512 (May 21, 2008)

I agree with you !I support you .


----------



## sh2008seo (Jun 7, 2008)

*WOW gold* is the in-game currency of the game* World of warcraft*online.You could use them to buy equipment, learn skills, etc in-game. We provide service to help you Collect the gold and delivery to you and support your in-game needs. Click the button below to Order the *wow gold*.Mission*TGACN.COM*.com's sole reason for being is to enhance the massively multiplayer online game (MMOG) experience in the game world, and our world. We hold core inalienable values that permeate from within our company to touch the needs and desires of the customers we serve.Our aim is to deliver your World of Warcraft goldwithin 30minutes after ordering.Please be quick,our cheap *WoW gold* is waiting for you!


----------

